# Anyone Fancy A Game Between Now and the New Year #2



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 14, 2016)

In the spirit of goodwill to all at Christmas - and maybe also (and hopefully) to prove I'm not just a miserable, annoying, Scottish git  anyone fancy a knock round my track (Farnham GC - Surrey) between Monday 19th and the New Year.  

If anyone is interested let me know and I'll see if I can arrange with my wife to get some time off.  Can't promise anything - but I'm hopeful.


----------



## merv79 (Dec 14, 2016)

I would love to take you up on this offer, I have heard a lot of good things about Farnham!

I am based in Bournemouth so not too far to travel.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 14, 2016)

merv79 said:



			I would love to take you up on this offer, I have heard a lot of good things about Farnham!

I am based in Bournemouth so not too far to travel.
		
Click to expand...

Hi @merv79 - great - no probs - have you any no-noes.  I can prob do 19th, 22nd, 27th, 28th, 29th and 30th.


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 14, 2016)

Would love to take you up on the offer Hugh but we're not heading south this Christmas. If you're ever up here and fancy a trip around Murcar.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 14, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Would love to take you up on the offer Hugh but we're not heading south this Christmas. If you're ever up here and fancy a trip around Murcar.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers @Hobbit - Love Murcar - my brother was a member some years ago - these days he's a member at Dunecht House GC - a very neat 9 hole track out Kirkton of Skene way.


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 14, 2016)

I could well be interested in this too, see what dates Andy can do. Apart from 27/28 I could probably do any of them.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 14, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			I could well be interested in this too, see what dates Andy can do. Apart from 27/28 I could probably do any of them.
		
Click to expand...

No probs - happy to accommodate.  One more and we'd have a four ball.  Takes us to 19th, 22nd, 29th and 30th.


----------



## merv79 (Dec 14, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			No probs - happy to accommodate.  One more and we'd have a four ball.  Takes us to 19th, 22nd, 29th and 30th.
		
Click to expand...

22nd and 30th would be good for me.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 15, 2016)

Let's go for the 22nd (leaving 30th as a fall-back if weather is crud) - we have a big roll-up on a Thursday and we should be able to fit in with that.  The roll-up has the tee 'reserved' (they don't really) from 9:30am-11:30am - and if we don't get a #4 from here then I'm sure we could pick someone up.  We would be able to tee off in the middle of the roll-up (or prob better to join it).  But what's earliest start for you guys?


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 15, 2016)

I'd happily tee off at sunrise so the times you've suggested would work.


----------



## merv79 (Dec 15, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Let's go for the 22nd (leaving 30th as a fall-back if weather is crud) - we have a big roll-up on a Thursday and we should be able to fit in with that.  The roll-up has the tee 'reserved' (they don't really) from 9:30am-11:30am - and if we don't get a #4 from here then I'm sure we could pick someone up.  We would be able to tee off in the middle of the roll-up (or prob better to join it).  But what's earliest start for you guys?
		
Click to expand...

I am happy to play anytime. I am playing Blackmoor the day before and am tempted to stay overnight in the area, so am happy to tee off early.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 15, 2016)

We could aim to be on the tee for 9:00am?


----------



## merv79 (Dec 15, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We could aim to be on the tee for 9:00am?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that's fine for me.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 15, 2016)

merv79 said:



			I am happy to play anytime. I am playing Blackmoor the day before and am tempted to stay overnight in the area, so am happy to tee off early.
		
Click to expand...

Heads up Andy, Nick has offered to drive us both over to Blackmoor on Wednesday in case that influences your decision.


----------



## merv79 (Dec 15, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Heads up Andy, Nick has offered to drive us both over to Blackmoor on Wednesday in case that influences your decision.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Gordon.


----------



## sam85 (Dec 15, 2016)

I'd be happy to make.up the 4 ball if there's still space.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 15, 2016)

sam85 said:



			I'd be happy to make.up the 4 ball if there's still space.
		
Click to expand...

OK then @sam85 - that's our fourball I think - yourself, @merv79, @steveW86 and me.

All OK for 9am Thursday 22nd Dec.  I'll just confirm at club nothing going off then - nothing is booked so shouldn't be.


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 15, 2016)

yeah thats fine with me, whats the green fee?


----------



## merv79 (Dec 15, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			OK then @sam85 - that's our fourball I think - yourself, @merv79, @steveW86 and me.

All OK for 9am Thursday 22nd Dec.  I'll just confirm at club nothing going off then - nothing is booked so shouldn't be.
		
Click to expand...

Good for me


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 16, 2016)

Looks like ladies will be going off about 9am - so if we can get out before them - say about 8:45 latest - then I won't be having to use my rather limited charms to beguile them 

As I live only 5mins away I'll be there from about 8am.

Green fee with me is Â£25 - hopes that OK...


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 16, 2016)

That's fine with me


----------



## sam85 (Dec 16, 2016)

Yeh that suits me too. Looking forward to it


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 16, 2016)

See you all there - aiming for an 8:30am - 8:45am tee off


----------



## merv79 (Dec 16, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			See you all there - aiming for an 8:30am - 8:45am tee off
		
Click to expand...

Fine for me, see you then


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm going to be at the club from about 8am.  Tea/Coffee and a roll before going out if anyone fancies one - aim to get out between 8:30am and 8:45am to keep ladies happy 

Until tomorrow - and the accent will be my dead give-away.  

Hugh


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 21, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm going to be at the club from about 8am.  Tea/Coffee and a roll before going out if anyone fancies one - aim to get out between 8:30am and 8:45am to keep ladies happy 

Until tomorrow - and the accent will be my dead give-away.  

Hugh
		
Click to expand...

So will your standing position :smirk:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 21, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			So will your standing position :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Only if I adopt it Billy


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 21, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Only if I adopt it Billy 

Click to expand...

:thup::cheers:


----------



## richart (Dec 21, 2016)

Warning. Don't play Andy for too much money. He went round Blackmoor in 67 gross today.


----------



## merv79 (Dec 21, 2016)

richart said:



			Warning. Don't play Andy for too much money. He went round Blackmoor in 67 gross today.

Click to expand...

Haha no chance I will play well again tomorrow!!

I will aim to get there around 8 also for some breakfast.


----------



## sam85 (Dec 21, 2016)

merv79 said:



			Haha no chance I will play well again tomorrow!!
I will aim to get there around 8 also for some breakfast.
		
Click to expand...

I'll aim for about 8 too


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 21, 2016)

I'll be there at 8 too


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 21, 2016)

Great - see you guys tomorrow - looking forward to it. Hopefully we won't have fog.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 21, 2016)

richart said:



			Warning. Don't play Andy for too much money. He went round Blackmoor in 67 gross today.

Click to expand...

Blimey - and what's this 'playing for money'?


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks for your hospitality today Hugh, nice to put a face to an active forum member. 

It seems Andy is in a rich vein of form ATM as he went round in level par gross to take the chocolates. Hugh and I too inconsistent and scored 29 and 30 respectively.

Personally I thought Farnham was a cracking course with a lot of charachter. Will have to pop back up in the summer months to see it in full bloom.

Not sure what happened to Sam as he didn't turn arrive, if you're reading this hope everything is ok your end.


----------



## richart (Dec 22, 2016)

richart said:



			Warning. Don't play Andy for too much money. He went round Blackmoor in 67 gross today.

Click to expand...




SteveW86 said:



			Thanks for your hospitality today Hugh, nice to put a face to an active forum member. 

It seems Andy is in a rich vein of form ATM as he went round in level par gross to take the chocolates.
		
Click to expand...

 I did warn you.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 22, 2016)

richart said:



			I did warn you.

Click to expand...

yes you did warn - impressive 3,3,3 from him 8-10.  Plus another on 14,  well played sir.  I was guff today.  Got it out of the way for my match tomorrow


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 22, 2016)

SteveW86 said:



			Thanks for your hospitality today Hugh, nice to put a face to an active forum member. 

It seems Andy is in a rich vein of form ATM as he went round in level par gross to take the chocolates. Hugh and I too inconsistent and scored 29 and 30 respectively.

Personally I thought Farnham was a cracking course with a lot of charachter. Will have to pop back up in the summer months to see it in full bloom.

Not sure what happened to Sam as he didn't turn arrive, if you're reading this hope everything is ok your end.
		
Click to expand...

No probs - enjoyed you and Andy company and glad you enjoyed the course - and we both were able to admire Andy's golf


----------



## merv79 (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks to Hugh and Steve for a really nice game today, we got very lucky with the weather. The course and overall club was a fantastic experience. I particularly enjoyed the complimentary Victoria Sponge in the clubhouse


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 22, 2016)

merv79 said:



			Thanks to Hugh and Steve for a really nice game today, we got very lucky with the weather. The course and overall club was a fantastic experience. I particularly enjoyed the complimentary Victoria Sponge in the clubhouse 

Click to expand...

Many thanks Andy - was a pleasure to have you both visiting Farnham today and so pleased that you enjoyed the course and the club - and I look forward to being able to take you up on your offer for a return   And now that I've shown you the way round you must get into the Silver frigate next year if you can :thup:  Heard from Sam and his eventful morning - glad that it wasn't too serious.


----------



## merv79 (Dec 23, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Many thanks Andy - was a pleasure to have you both visiting Farnham today and so pleased that you enjoyed the course and the club - and I look forward to being able to take you up on your offer for a return   And now that I've shown you the way round you must get into the Silver frigate next year if you can :thup:  Heard from Sam and his eventful morning - glad that it wasn't too serious.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Hugh, yes a return at Ferndown would be great.
I see that the silver frigate is 25th June next year, I will hopefully enter it.


----------

